# Getting a rat



## Guest (Sep 7, 2011)

Myself and hubby have been talking and both want to get a rat! (This is coming from me who would have screamed at the thought 6 months ago!) 

Obviously we need to research some more about them before buying one, but has anyone got any advice or tips etc?

I heard they like to live in pairs, is this true? Would it be quite miserable to have one rat living on its own?

Thank you


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

In short yes it will rats are very very social animals and need the company of others the minimum they should be in is a pair but personally I feel trios are better. IMO it's quite cruel to keep them single no matter how much time you spend with it can never ever make up the at time and snuggled with another rat As an hour to us must feel like a life time to a lone rat  let alone years alone 

Breeders are the best way, they tend to breed to better friendlier rats (always great to have a licky rat it's very very cute!) and all good ones wouldn't sell a single rar either unless to was to intro to a group!

I only started getting in to rats in may and now have 15 they are so funny and cheeky they are addictive! Lol they all have such different personalities

Best thing you can do is lots of reading asking questions, buy the best and biggest cage you can and depending on where you are many of us can help finding bargains on eBay, gumtree etc if you don't mind second hand? 

You can make hammocks aswell it's soneasy even if your not a sewer you can make no sew ones, saves loads of money and you can customise them
To match lol And a must for ratties is a sputnik house rats seem to adore them!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Rats are definitely best off in pairs 
or trios 
or more 
It's also much better to find a good breeder via the NFRS or consider rescue rats, than to buy from pet shops


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2011)

Thank you for all your responses.


----------

